
Statement on Status of the Consolidated Audit Trail (2018) - westurner
https://www.sec.gov/news/public-statement/tm-status-consolidated-audit-trail
======
westurner
> _Put simply, the CAT is intended to enable regulators to oversee the
> securities markets on a consolidated basis—and in so doing, better protect
> these markets and investors._

